# esgarrapada



## ozon

Es pot dir vaig sopar amb una esgarrapada per dir que vaig supar molt depressa?


----------



## Dixie!

ozon said:


> Es pot dir vaig sopar amb una esgarrapada per dir que vaig supar molt depressa?



Crec que sí, però seria _vaig sopar en una esgarrapada.
_


----------



## ozon

no m'acava d'agradar "en una" perque esgarrapar es una accio i no dius per exemple ...
esmorzar en una revolada 
pero si:
esmorzar d'una rebolada no?


----------



## DeBarcelona

Doncs digues "sopar d'una esgarrapada". Suposo que es pot dir.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Ozon,

Seria "Esmorzar [o el que sigui] d'una re*v*olada.

Siau!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola gent,
Mirant el diccionari de l'enciclopèdia he trobat això:

*amb una esgarrapada *(o *dues*, o *quatre esgarrapades*) Molt de pressa, precipitadament.

A mi també em sona estrany...
Salutacions,
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per a _molt de pressa_ se sol utilitzar moltíssim _en un tres i no res_. Què en dieu? Personalment em sona molt més que _en una esgarrapada_, si més no pel que fa al meu entorn...

Apa, fins ara!


----------



## Xerinola

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per a _molt de pressa_ se sol utilitzar moltíssim _en un tres i no res_. Què en dieu? Personalment em sona molt més que _en una esgarrapada_, si més no pel que fa al meu entorn...
> 
> Apa, fins ara!


 
I tant! I també, "vaig sopar volant".

X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cert, jo també ho faig servir molt, això de _volar_!


----------

